# El pintor Picasso



## Magmod

Hola

¿Puede alguien explicarme por qué Picaso utilizó el nombre de su madre?
¿Cómo se forma sus nombres los hispanohablantes?
 ¿Hay diferencias antes y después se casa?
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Magmod said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> ¿Puede alguien explicarme por qué Picas*s*o utilizó el nombre *primer apellido* de su madre?
> ¿Cómo se forma*n* sus nombres los hispanohablantes?
> ¿Hay diferencias *entre* antes y después *de* se casa*rse*?
> Saludos



Seguramente porque Ruiz es un apellido muy común y él querría diferenciarse recurriendo a un apellido, Picasso (con doble "s") muy raro por ser extranjero (francés) Otra gente también se hace llamar por el mismo motivo por su segundo apellido, como el presidente JL Rodríguez *Zapatero* o el ex futbolista del Real Madrid Fernando Ruiz *Hierro*.

La pareja de apellidos se compone en primer lugar del primer apellido del padre y en segundo lugar del primer apellido de la madre, con lo que se pierden los segundos apellidos de ambos. Los apellidos se conservan tras el matrimonio, sea civil o eclesiástico.


----------



## Jellby

También hay que tener en cuenta que muchas veces el nombre no lo elige uno, como dice el chiste: yo no me llamo, me llaman. Picasso probablemente sí eligió en cierto modo su "nombre", porque firmaba sus cuadros, pero supongo que Hierro y Zapatero dependen más de cómo les llaman los demás, sobre todo los medios de comunicación. Pero el hecho es el mismo: si el primer apellido es muy corriente y el segundo tiene más "gancho", tiende a usarse el segundo o al menos los dos.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> La pareja de apellidos se compone en primer lugar del primer apellido del padre y en segundo lugar del primer apellido de la madre


Desde hace algunos años, en España las parejas pueden decidir que primero figure el apellido de la madre. Eso sí, la decisión sólo se puede tomar para el primogénito, y los siguientes se apellidarán como él.

No sé de ningún caso, pero la posibilidad existe


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Jellby said:
			
		

> También hay que tener en cuenta que muchas veces el nombre no lo elige uno, como dice el chiste: yo no me llamo, me llaman. Picasso probablemente sí eligió en cierto modo su "nombre", porque firmaba sus cuadros, pero supongo que Hierro y Zapatero dependen más de cómo les llaman los demás, sobre todo los medios de comunicación. Pero el hecho es el mismo: si el primer apellido es muy corriente y el segundo tiene más "gancho", tiende a usarse el segundo o al menos los dos.



Bueno, a Hierro siempre lo he visto con "Hierro" en la camiseta y, si no recuerdo mal, ZP era conocido como "Rodríguez Zapatero" hasta la campaña "Zapatero Presidente".




			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Desde hace algunos años, en España las parejas pueden decidir que primero figure el apellido de la madre. Eso sí, la decisión sólo se puede tomar para el primogénito, y los siguientes se apellidarán como él.
> 
> No sé de ningún caso, pero la posibilidad existe



Una de mis sobrinas se apellida Mateos Viertelböck cuando convencionalmente debería ser al revés, pero quizás no sea lo mismo porque se le puso así sin que los padres estuviesen casados y siendo el padre extranjero sin cortar ni pinchar.


----------



## Kong Ze

Hola:

Las preguntas 2. y 3. se trataron en este hilo: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=124631


----------



## Magmod

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Seguramente porque Ruiz es un apellido muy común y él querría diferenciarse recurriendo a un apellido, Picasso (con doble "s") muy raro por ser extranjero (francés) Otra gente también se hace llamar por el mismo motivo por su segundo apellido, como el presidente JL Rodríguez *Zapatero* o el ex futbolista del Real Madrid Fernando Ruiz *Hierro*.
> 
> La pareja de apellidos se compone en primer lugar del primer apellido del padre y en segundo lugar del primer apellido de la madre, con lo que se pierden los segundos apellidos de ambos. Los apellidos se conservan tras el matrimonio, sea civil o eclesiástico.


Gracia por corregir mis errores  
 Por ejemplo, si la hija de JL Rodríguez Zapatero se llama Inés ¿Cuál apellido será perdido de sus padres? 
 
 ¿Cuál apellido que nunca será perdido? 
 
 He pensado que si una persona elige sólo un nombre como Picasso o Zapatero debería ser el que de su madre. ¿Verdad?

Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## Maruja14

Magmod said:
			
		

> Gracia*s* por corregir mis errores
> Por ejemplo, si la hija de JL Rodríguez Zapatero se llama Inés ¿Cuál apellido *perderá* de sus padres?
> 
> ¿Cuál apellido (que) nunca será perdido?
> 
> He pensado que si una persona elige sólo un *apellido* como Picasso o Zapatero debería *de* ser el que de su madre. ¿Verdad?
> 
> Saludos cordiales a todos


 
Pues pierde Zapatero por su padre y el segundo apellido de su madre (que no sé cual es, creo que esta señora se llama Sonsoles Espinosa), así que la hija se llamará Inés Rodríguez Espinosa.

El apellido que nunca se perderá es el primero del padre, siempre que éste tenga hijos varones. Así un hijo de Inés Rodríguez Espinosa, se llamará José ....... Rodríguez (en los puntos suspensivos, el apellido de su padre). Eso siempre que no se aplique la norma que te contaba antes Pumpkin.

No es que elijan solo un apellido, ellos en sus "papeles oficiales" siempre tienen dos apellidos. Otra cosa es que se les conozca por uno sólo de sus apellidos.


----------



## Magmod

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Eso siempre que no se aplique la norma que te contaba antes Pumpkin.


Muchas gracia por corregir mis errores.
Perdona, pero no sé si has contestado mi pregunta acerca de una persona elige sólo un apellido (como Picasso o Zapatero) debería de ser el que de su madre. ¿eso es verdad?  
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A ver, eso no es así. Todos tenemos un nombre, que puede ser compuesto por varios nombres, como los ingleses, y dos apellidos. No hay que elegir entre ninguno de los dos apellidos y ambos son oficiales. Es habitual que a las personas públicas se les conozca por su primer apellido al igual que, por ejemplo, los futbolistas ingleses (Owen, Campbell, Lampard, Beckam, etc.) Pero a veces ese apellido es muy común, lo tienen muchísimas personas y entonces si lo nombras, no se sabe bien de qué persona hablas porque el apellido corresponde a muchas. Entonces se recurre a otras formas que identifiquen mejor a la persona en cuestión. Siguiendo con el ejemplo de presidentes:

- Felipe González Márquez, el antepenúltimo presidente, tiene dos apellidos muy comunes. Debe de haber millones de españoles con el apellido González y cientos de miles con el apellido Márquez. Por eso, no se le conoce popularmente como González ni como Márquez, sino como Felipe González. Pregunta quién es Felipe González y todo el mundo te dará la misma respuesta. Pregunta por González o por Márquez y no sabrán a quién te refieres.
- José María Aznar López es el penúltimo presidente. Su nombre (José María) es extremadamente corriente, y su segundo apellido es el de millones de personas, pero "Aznar" es un apellido mucho más raro, así que todo el mundo al oir simplemente "Aznar", piensa en él.
- José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero es el actual presidente. Su nombre (José Luis) es también muy, muy corriente, y su primer apellido también. Parece exagerado, pero en este caso también son comunes a millones de personas. Incluso hay muchísimos hombres que se llaman "José Luis Rodríguez" (yo conozco a varios). Por eso, se le conocía como Rodríguez Zapatero, una combinación bastante identificatoria. Lo que pasa es que en la campaña electoral uno de los lemas, sin duda inventado por publicistas, era "ZP - Zapatero Presidente" y desde entonces se le conoce popularmente tanto por "Zapatero" como por "ZP" (pronunciado "cetapé").


Resumiendo: Ambos apellidos se tienen y son oficiales, pero cada uno popularmente se hace llamar como como más le guste, como más personal sea o como haya hecho popular la gente. No hay reglas fijas para esto, pero son habituales casos como los que he puesto y también hay gente a la que se le conoce por su apodo: Nadie sabe quién es Gregorio Esteban Sánchez Fernández, pero todo el mundo conoce a Chiquito de la Calzada, que es la misma persona.

No sé si estará ya del todo claro, pero es que debería estar en la cama desde hace tiempo


----------



## Jellby

Magmod said:
			
		

> Perdona, pero no sé si has contestado mi pregunta acerca de una persona elige sólo un apellido (como Picasso o Zapatero) debería de ser el que de su madre. ¿eso es verdad?



No, como dice el Dr. Quizá, el apelativo de las personas depende de cuál sea la mejor manera de identificarlas y de cuál suene mejor. Personas famosas a las que se conoce por su primer apellido: Cela, Almodóvar, Alonso, Franco...


----------



## Magmod

Si una persona dijo – Los Gómez tienen una gran empresa. 

¿A cuál apellido refiere por lo general si era un amigo o no con los Gómez? 

Saludos  


​


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Normalmente es el primer apellido (de hecho la empresa de mi familia se llama por el primer apellido de mi padre) pero no hay ninguna regla escrita al respecto.


----------



## Kong Ze

Hasta hace treinta años las mujeres españolas apenas tenían posibilidad de formar empresas, así que el apellido que se tomaba era el del padre. Ahora las cosas han cambiado... no sé si Alicia o Esther Koplowitz tienen hijos, pero si entre todos forman una empresa, se hablará de "los Koplowitz" porque ellas son las famosas y las que habrán puesto el capital.

En el mundo artístico hay varios casos donde se toma el apellido de la madre (porque ella es famosa, porque al hijo le gusta más cómo suena, porque se lleva mejor con ella,... no hay reglas, cada uno tiene sus razones). Ejemplos: los Bardem (Pilar Bardem e hijos), los Bosé (Lucia Bosé e hijos, aunque la hija prefirió el apellido del padre: Paola Dominguín).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Kong Ze said:
			
		

> Hasta hace treinta años las mujeres españolas apenas tenían posibilidad de formar empresas, así que el apellido que se tomaba era el del padre.



Hombre, digo yo que el (primer) apellido del padre es precisamente el de la mujer


----------



## Kong Ze

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Hombre, digo yo que el (primer) apellido del padre es precisamente el de la mujer


 _Pater familiae_, quería decir.


----------



## Servando

En mi país a diferencia de España (me acabo de enterar en este hilo) no hay posibilidad de escoger entre el apellido del padre o de la madre para su descendencia, siempre es el primero el del padre, y segundo el de la madre en caso de un matrimonio normal o en caso del reconocimiento de un niño como propio (por parte del hombre), aun sin estar casado, pero en caso de madres solteras sin la aceptación de una paternidad, si es el de la madre y el segundo apellido se pierde.

Lo anterior es lo oficial, pero también existe lo que ya otros han comentado, que cuando el apellido de la madre sale de lo ordinario o ella es muy importante, se les llega a llamar por el apellido de ella, pero esto no quiere decir que hayan perdido el apellido paterno, ya que oficialmente el apellido sigue siendo el del padre y así seguirá siendo con su descendencia. En este caso el apellido materno en más visto como un "apodo" o forma de reconocerlos, ya que no modifica en nada el nombre real de los miembros de la familia.


----------



## Jellby

Servando said:
			
		

> En mi país a diferencia de España (me acabo de enterar en este hilo) no hay posibilidad de escoger entre el apellido del padre o de la madre para su descendencia.



Creo que en España ésta es una reforma relativamente reciente (unos 15 años como mucho, diría yo).


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:
			
		

> Creo que en España ésta es una reforma relativamente reciente (unos 15 años como mucho, diría yo).


 
Sí, es reciente. Yo creo que se hizo esta reforma para evitar que los hijos no reconocidos por su padre fueran los únicos que llevaran el apellido de la madre. Estos niños llevaban siempre los dos apellidos de la madre. Esta reforma, además, permitió que los niños pudieran llevar los apellidos sólo de la madre, pero intercambiados: el segundo apellido de la madre como primer apellido y el primero como segundo.

Voy a investigar un poco el tema, a ver que me encuentro.


----------



## Magmod

He observado que apellidos ciertos tiene de la como María Teresa Fernández de la Vega la primera mujer Vicepresidenta Primera del Gobierno además de Ministra de la Presidencia de España. 

Con apellidos como esté ¿significa que la persona es de familia rica con influencia, terrateniente y elegante con título de nobleza?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Maruja14

Magmod said:
			
		

> He observado que apellidos ciertos tiene de la como María Teresa Fernández de la Vega la primera mujer Vicepresidenta Primera del Gobierno además de Ministra de la Presidencia de España.
> 
> Con apellidos como esté ¿significa que la persona es de familia rica con influencia, terrateniente y elegante con título de nobleza?
> 
> Saludos cordiales


 
Creo que ahora ya no se puede decir eso, pero originariamente sí era así. Ahora, salvo casos raros, los apellidos se heredan de padres a hijos sin introducirles ningún cambio. No sé si "Fernández de la Vega" es un apellido compuesto o son dos. En el caso de que sea un apellido compuesto sí suele ser porque en algún momento el portador de esos dos apellidos juntos era una persona "importante" o con mucha influencia y deseaba que sus hijos portasen los dos apellidos juntos.


----------



## mccruz

¿Me puede decir alguien si es legalmente posible registrar en el Registro Civil español a un hijo con su segundo apellido que fuese el segundo apellido de su madre en lugar del primero? Esto no tiene nada que ver con el cambio de orden de los apellidos del niño, sólo con la elección del segundo apellido. Como primer apellido se mantendría el primer apellido de su padre, pero como segundo, en lugar de ser el primer apellido de la madre, ¿podría ser el segundo apellido de la madre? Muchas gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Maruja14

mccruz said:
			
		

> ¿Me puede decir alguien si es legalmente posible registrar en el Registro Civil español a un hijo con su segundo apellido que fuese el segundo apellido de su madre en lugar del primero? Esto no tiene nada que ver con el cambio de orden de los apellidos del niño, sólo con la elección del segundo apellido. Como primer apellido se mantendría el primer apellido de su padre, pero como segundo, en lugar de ser el primer apellido de la madre, ¿podría ser el segundo apellido de la madre? Muchas gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda.


 
Creo que no.

Aquí tienes la ley completa.

Bienvenida al foro, un saludo.


----------



## Kong Ze

mccruz said:
			
		

> ¿Me puede decir alguien si es legalmente posible registrar en el Registro Civil español a un hijo con su segundo apellido que fuese el segundo apellido de su madre en lugar del primero? Esto no tiene nada que ver con el cambio de orden de los apellidos del niño, sólo con la elección del segundo apellido. Como primer apellido se mantendría el primer apellido de su padre, pero como segundo, en lugar de ser el primer apellido de la madre, ¿podría ser el segundo apellido de la madre? Muchas gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda.


 Supongo que la solución es que la madre cambie el orden de sus apellidos antes de inscribir los apellidos del niño.


----------

